# Range Rover P38 Conversion



## MattSharp (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi all, I’m new to this forum but have been interested in converting my Range Rover for some time, it’s a 2.5L diesel (BMW M51) with a 4 speed auto box. Runs in permanent 4WD, utilising a viscous coupling, and of course has Hi/Lo range.

My question is what is the viability of converting this? It’s not a light car, I’ve been told by some that I’ll struggle or won’t be able to do it at all. 

I’d like to keep as many original features as possible, despite the BECM being infamously annoying on the p38. I have air suspension, and would like to keep the dash looking as it does currently, and I’d like to get a little more power from the motor than I currently get, as the diesel is quite lacking. 

I’m very new to all of this so any/all advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Have you watched this?

https://youtu.be/IGjOY4JBmy4


----------



## MattSharp (Aug 17, 2018)

I have seen that, it’s what sparked my interest in converting mine, that one is a RRC though, and cost the owner £55k


----------



## DARKANGEL (Jul 28, 2018)

There`s the Range Rover conversion on the Fully Charged YouTube channel for idea`s reference and Damian Maguire`s channel also on YouTube who converts BMW`s so he should be able to help with BMW engine managments to trick them into thinking the engine is still present...


----------



## Dylski (3 mo ago)

MattSharp said:


> Hi all, I’m new to this forum but have been interested in converting my Range Rover for some time, it’s a 2.5L diesel (BMW M51) with a 4 speed auto box. Runs in permanent 4WD, utilising a viscous coupling, and of course has Hi/Lo range.
> 
> My question is what is the viability of converting this? It’s not a light car, I’ve been told by some that I’ll struggle or won’t be able to do it at all.
> 
> ...





MattSharp said:


> Hi all, I’m new to this forum but have been interested in converting my Range Rover for some time, it’s a 2.5L diesel (BMW M51) with a 4 speed auto box. Runs in permanent 4WD, utilising a viscous coupling, and of course has Hi/Lo range.
> 
> My question is what is the viability of converting this? It’s not a light car, I’ve been told by some that I’ll struggle or won’t be able to do it at all.
> 
> ...


Hi Matt,

I know you posted this back in 2018, I was wondering if you've heard of anything since then? I'm on a definitely interested' list with a Dutch company eRovers, they love the P38 and consider it to be the last truly great British RR.


----------

